# Amano or Ghost shrimp?



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

Amano shrimp it is...


----------



## Shrimp mum (Nov 7, 2016)

Thank you for that -
They must all be Amano's then? because they all look the same. Piccys on the net show Ghosties with green eggs, hers are certainly not green.
She's a bit of a tart Amano, as this is probably her sixth lot :grin2:


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

It would be a cool project to get the amano larve thriving. Give a shot if you have the time and patience.


----------



## Shrimp mum (Nov 7, 2016)

I certainly have both of those, but I'm lacking in the know how.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

The larvae from amanos are pretty tiny, too...











The longest I've managed to get one to survive to was 2 1/2 weeks. Looking at all the guides from other countries makes it seem simple, but I can't managed to get one to survive to adult-hood.



Kind of feel like it would be easier to breed ghost shrimp! With amanos, the larvae do need brackish or saltwater to grow in. Most ghost shrimp larvae probably die due to a lack of food in the water column. (may or may not require brackish water) We keep the water too clean, and the offspring are filter feeders, often consuming phytoplankton. No food and they starve.



Fun little fact.... amano eggs can take 15-50 days to hatch.


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

amano shrimp because its JDM


----------



## TexasJohn (Jun 18, 2016)

I tried breeding amanos 6 months back and my first try worked.. Got approx. 50 shrimps and they all are still alive.. Seeing the success I tried again 4 times. but all of them failed. The last try went for about 3 weeks with larvae in red color (very close to success) , but all of them died after that. Cant figure out what is going wrong.


----------



## Shrimp mum (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm going away soon, so I'll try when she has her next lot. But it does seem like a tall challenge!

Another quick question - why on some days, and for the whole day and evening, do they all race round the tank non stop? They go absolutely crazy!


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

They'll go crazy over food or water changes... or if a female is ready to mate with a male.


----------



## Jardiamj (Oct 31, 2016)

I have had 2 failed attempts on breeding Amano larvaes. TexasJohn, I would be interested to know about the method you are using. I followed some instructions that I found online but my larvae only survive for about 10 days, I blame it on the fact that I had no filtration.
I am about to set up a 10G saltwater tank with a sponge filter and do a fishless cycle to have it ready for my next attempt.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Most guides don't even recommend using a filter.... just an air stone and *maybe* water changes. I tried to put together a basic guideline using some resources I've found. I've got some others, too, which I haven't looked through entirely yet... but need to.



15-50 days before the eggs will hatch
Do not need to be fed while in freshwater (at least the first 3-4 days?)
Transfer to saltwater within 8 days of hatching (no acclimation required)
Zoes are attracted to light
Salinity between 17 and 35 ppt (1.012 to 1.026 sg)
Air stone with reduced flow
Temperature 68° F to 84° F?
Diet



Diatoms?
Phytoplankton

Tetraselmis
Dunalliela Salina
Nannochloropsis
Rotifers? (zooplankton)
Isochrysis sp. Tahaitian?

Liquizell
Golden Pearls (5-50 Microns - larger may work)
Spirulina Powder (mixed with water)
Mosura Shrimpton

Light on for 16-24 hrs a day
Morph into adults around 3-6 weeks of age
Acclimate morphed babies (post larvae form) to fresh water within a few days over a period of 3 days, changing 50% of saltwater to fresh once a day - 4th day, move to freshwater


*Side Note:* Adults survive salinity up to 17-18 ppt (for hatching in brackish water) - Adults cannot survive full concentration of marine water, eggs will not hatch in saltwater



Resources;

https://gabhar.wordpress.com/2009/11/11/breeding-amano/
Amano Shrimp | Care, Diet & Breeding - AquariumInfo.org Caridina Japonica Online
Amanogarnele Caridina japonica (multidentata) Amanos Amano Zuchtbericht (German)
ShrimpNow !!! - Breeding Amano (Yamato) Shrimp (English version of above article)
ShrimpNow !!! - Caridina Japonica breeding


----------



## Shrimp mum (Nov 7, 2016)

Yay thank you for that. I'll try with her next lot, as I'm away soon, and won't be here to do all this. 
The 'racing shrimps' do tie in with her getting eggs, and with their clean water change, I hope it means they're happy


----------



## Jardiamj (Oct 31, 2016)

I have read most of those links, I have used Seachem Phytoplankton to feed them, because I can get it at Petco. What do you think about that product? I haven't had success with it, so I might as well try to order Liquizell online, since people seem have gotten good success with it.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Seachem Phytoplankton is dead plankton, which means it's more likely to foul up the water than live phytoplankton. I'm not sure how Liquizell compares.


----------



## Jardiamj (Oct 31, 2016)

Zoidburg said:


> Seachem Phytoplankton is dead plankton, which means it's more likely to foul up the water than live phytoplankton. I'm not sure how Liquizell compares.


Do you mind sharing what you have used or suggest?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

I don't feel as if I can suggest anything as I've yet to get any to survive to adult-hood.


I have/had Tetraselmis, Golden Pearls, Spirulina Powder (Sera Micron)... but I also have BorneoWild bebi and Lowkeys Double Speed for my cherry shrimp.



Still trying to figure it out, myself.


----------

